
Uber Eats to Test Flying Food to Customers by Drone in San Diego - notinversed
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeremybogaisky/2019/06/12/uber-eats-to-test-flying-food-to-customers-by-drone-in-san-diego/
======
tantalor
Good choice, San Diegans are already used to low-flying aircraft buzzing
between buildings.

[https://youtu.be/9ql5iwIybB8?t=711](https://youtu.be/9ql5iwIybB8?t=711)

------
JaimeThompson
The backlash from the public as soon as they hear how horrible / annoying
these things sound may present a roadblock to rolling them out broadly.

------
cronix
Prediction: GPS jammers will become a huge thing and maybe even a sport.
People are not going to like this at all. I fly drones. They are very noisy
for just one, let alone hundreds/thousands. Combine this with Amazon
delivering packages and stuff. Our skies are about to become a lot more
crowded, _noisy_ and distracting.

~~~
rhcom2
They're illegal to sell and use in the US though.

~~~
ceejayoz
So are cell phone jammers, but there's a decent trade in them.

------
lucas_membrane
If there is food flying around town unattended, how long until the crows,
robins, owls, falcons, etc start going after it?

~~~
IggleSniggle
Forget that, I'm starting a new sport for the gentry: it's called "Urban Duck
Hunting," and the targets might include fowl, but it will already be deep-
fried.

------
wil421
Serious question.

Why do people use Uber Eats? One of the benefits of living in an Urban area is
the ability to walk places. I also get using Uber eats if you’re ordering in
with family or friends.

That’s not what I see with Uber eats. I see people ordering one sub from
Firehouse. Or a burger from McDonald’s. I’ve never felt so lazy I needed to
tip someone and pay extra for McDonald’s or Chipotle and I can be lazy.

Same with grocery shopping. I’d never pay extra to have someone do it for me
but it’s pretty popular in my area.

~~~
imustbeevil
30 minutes of your life should be worth more than $3.

~~~
wil421
A lukewarm and soggy Firehouse sub is not worth 3 dollars.

